# Anticipated salary in Auckland



## asinger (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi all, 

I am considering a move next Jan 2016 from Vancouver BC to Auckland. I have an undergraduate degree, and will by the time I arrive in Auckland have 3 years combined experience in marketing, social media management, proposal writing and project coordination. 

Will it be reasonably feasible for me to find employment in this industry within a couple months of arriving? As well, what would be the target annual salary for someone with my experience and qualifications (in NZD, gross amount?)

Thank you all in advance for your insights!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Assuming there are job available at the time you come over then it's very possible you will land a job when you physically place yourself in front of employers and have the right to work.

For vacancies and salary expectations, look here :-

Jobs : Marketing Association

Advertising and Marketing - Jobs in this industry


----------



## asinger (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I assumed that part as such, but am more interested in salary ranges for those particular types of roles. I know what I would negotiate for a salary in Vancouver, but these things obviously vary between nations. 

Thanks!


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Here's a salary guide from the trademe website.

Salary guide - Trade Me Jobs

I see Marketing/Media and Communications has a median rate of $65,000 and a range from $37k to $125k. You can increase the median a little for Auckland. Perhaps not much use to you. For someone with 3 years experience, I'd say you'd be looking at something in the $50k to $60k range? But a lot would depend on your perceived ability, how well you interview etc.


----------



## asinger (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you, I will definitely look into that!


----------

